# best wax under £30



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

i'm looking for a good wax for under £30 

iv'e been looking on clean your car and found some like

bilt hammer, 
r222, 
Collinite double coat wax 
Collinite 915
Collinite 476
pete's 53 

out of these what is the best for protection and a bit of shine 

or whats your favourite?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Out of the list 

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

My choice from that list would be Collinite 476. The other to consider would be Victoria Wax Concours.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pete's 53 great smell and very easy to use a top product for the money !


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

476s, one of my current winter waxes.

Keep in mind that you can get sample pots which will last a good while and cost around £15


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Difficult to decide between BH, Vantage or Petes 53


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Finis wax


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

petes 53 is nice for the money,i agree above vics concours show car looks for little outlay


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Vics Concours :thumb:


----------



## Jamie© (Aug 9, 2006)

I must be the only person on here that doesn't get on with Vics Concours - doesn't seem to matter how thin I put it on I still have major gassing issues afterwards. 

Out of your list I would choose Petes 53 but I would recommend Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub - easy to use, looks great on any colour and seems to last well as well. Oh and the smell...


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe try a waxpack this month and you get 3 wax samples and a few goodies for under 20 pounds :thumb:
Or have look an the sales section many members selling used wax or even new pots for decent prices


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Based on other peoples experiences I have only used Collinite 476. What I find or appear to find is that the wax lasts a very long time, months.

If you want protection on the car this is a very good wax.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber finis wax is, imho, better then all of the Collinite waxes, and yes, I have used them all.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bilt-Hamber Finis or Double Speed-wax.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Colinite 476 for me in the winter months, tough and very durable and will last you until the spring.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Just to wreck your head some others to throw in the mix:-

http://www.obsessionwax.com/zeal-entry-level-wax/

Not tried this particular one but Jay doesn't make a bad wax and this has good reviews 

http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/odk-empire-wax-50ml-406-p.asp

Might be ODK's entry level wax but the pre-production I sampled was punching way above its price point.

http://www.remyrocshop.co.uk/odk-sterling-wax-50ml-380-p.asp

Possibly my favourite wax to date 

BMD have a decent sale on at the minute so worth checking them out.

There are also some decent sales threads at the minute as well with sample sizes for you to try


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Porta said:


> Bilt Hamber finis wax is, imho, better then all of the Collinite waxes, and yes, I have used them all.


Better in what way?

For some they don't care how long a wax lasts as their choice has a particular look. Some want speed of application and ease of use. Some want a cleanser wax and others want a finishing wax.

So how in your humble opinion is BH better?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

What he said ^^^ and possibly some Fusso for a bit of winter protection...:thumb:

Perhaps if you could push the budget a little one of the above (which are all excellent) for about £15 and a tub of Fusso for about £20 making a grand total of £35 giving all year round protection:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Pittsy said:


> What he said ^^^ and possibly some Fusso for a bit of winter protection...:thumb:
> 
> Perhaps if you could push the budget a little one of the above (which are all excellent) for about £15 and a tub of Fusso for about £20 making a grand total of £35 giving all year round protection:thumb:


*THIS!!!* All year round protection & bling:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

One which isn't on the list, Bilt hamber double speed for half of your budget (£15) I've done a review on it and I use it regularly as it's easy to use with great results 

Edit: it is on the list I just missed it!


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

i use fusso mirror shine atm but find that the wax doesnt last that long


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Britemax vantage or krystal kleen detail seduction would be my choices


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Blackmondie said:


> Britemax vantage or krystal kleen detail seduction would be my choices


What is Seduction like out of interest? Like the KK range thus far.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Bilt Hamber Finis is a great wax i have a couple of pots, will eventually try the double wax but i have been using there Hydra wax of late super fast and easy to apply remove and great beading etc though i better use some more of it as i have about 3 bottles of it great wax.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a bargain wax/paste

SONAX XTREME WAX PASTE LIKE WAX FOR PAINTWORK FOR CARS VAN VEHICLE 150ML by Sonax http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V4PYNNA/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_p7JVvb5CB6ZMS
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00V4PYNNA/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_p7JVvb5CB6ZMS


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart wax for me, cheap and it lasts, failing that BH finis.:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

From your list Pete's 53 but also consider CG XXX. Just because it's less than £15 don't dismiss it. It's a lovely wax and so easy to use. The wax seems to sink into the paintwork making buffing a doddle. Leaves great looks too.


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

atm i'm using armor all better that wax just because i think it lasts a long time the this wax i'm looking at will be for the winter month so it needs to last a while, i was thinking of getting Gtechniq C2 - Liquid Crystal v3 then putting an extra layer of wax


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Collinite 845


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

BH Finis Wax - Is more durable than all the Collinite's and is easier to apply. If you're talking about looks, your prep isn't right. Double Speed Wax is also excellent, hard to pick between the two.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Better in what way?
> 
> For some they don't care how long a wax lasts as their choice has a particular look. Some want speed of application and ease of use. Some want a cleanser wax and others want a finishing wax.
> 
> So how in your humble opinion is BH better?


Easier application and more durable. The looks is hard to judge since I have not compared them on same cars.

This is why I, imho, thinks bilt hamber finis wax is better.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

the only one i have tried out of them is bilt hamber, would certainty recommend it!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

BH double speed punches well above it's price tag.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Vics Concours or one of the soft99 offerings would be my suggestions!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

For me it's Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax I love the stuff it's the best wax I've used


----------



## vwv12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Collinite 915, only because that's all I have used other that Simoniz in a gold tin, which was a beast to remove.

Put on correctly, 915 comes of easily and 2 weeks later without even a touch of the paint still beads beautifully








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> From your list Pete's 53 but also consider CG XXX. Just because it's less than £15 don't dismiss it. It's a lovely wax and so easy to use. The wax seems to sink into the paintwork making buffing a doddle. Leaves great looks too.


What do you find the durability like from the CG XXX mate?


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Auto Finesse Temptation gives a very crisp finish and is very nice to use. Smells epic too which is a bonus. Only downside is it isnt most durable but that doesn't bother me. Vics concours is very good also as is Dodo supernautral hybrid which has the added benefit of being extremely durable and is an ideal wax for winter protection.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Leebo310 said:


> What do you find the durability like from the CG XXX mate?


I wouldn't know tbh as one wax never stays in the car long enough before I'm putting more wax on. I think it was on mine for 3 weeks. You wouldn't really buy this wax for the durability. There are better for that but looks wise and even beading, it's good.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> I wouldn't know tbh as one wax never stays in the car long enough before I'm putting more wax on. I think it was on mine for 3 weeks. You wouldn't really buy this wax for the durability. There are better for that but looks wise and even beading, it's good.


Thanks mate, sounds pretty promising for such a cheap wax then, even if the durability isn't amazing.


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Results from using chemical guys XXX:




























Don't know about the durability though but it's a great wax for £15.


----------



## asspur96 (Jan 24, 2014)

Collinite 845 looks great and lasts for a LOOONNNNGGG time :lol:


----------

